# IDE - Ideas International



## Nutmeg (24 February 2012)

I thought I'd start a thread on IDE.

IDEAS International Limited focuses on the development & sale of subscription access IT research materials for pricing and performance comparisons, IT research reports and specialist IT consulting reports. IDE’s headquarter is located in Australia with research & sales offices in the UK and USA.

Does anyone own this stock or know anything about it?  It reported final year 2011 results today.  NPAT up 60%.  I've followed it for a couple of months now.  I don't own it but I am very impressed with it.  However, it is very illiquid.  So it requires a lot of confidence in its future prospects.  I'd welcome any views.


----------



## walsh12 (5 March 2012)

Nutmeg,

I've also been following this one for the last few months. I've been impressed with recent results and they have had good ROE the last few years. Would love to hear some insight if anyone has any?


----------



## Nutmeg (12 March 2012)

walsh12 said:


> Nutmeg,
> 
> I've also been following this one for the last few months. I've been impressed with recent results and they have had good ROE the last few years. Would love to hear some insight if anyone has any?




I agree.  I'd love to hear from anyone in the IT industry about IDE.  As far as I can understand, they provide diagnostic tools for measuring and improving server performance.


----------



## Nutmeg (15 March 2012)

IDE currently trading at $1.35 - and to think that I bought this stock at $0.95 only to sell out because I was spooked by its illiquidity.  What a wimp!


----------

